# SiS 7012 Audio Device - is this the correct one?



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

I hope someone can help me here. I have reformatted windows and lost the mulMultimedia Audio Controller, the speakers are not working. 

I have XP

i did a scan on my computer and it told me i have this 
Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device 

tried to download this, but the installation failed 

tried this one from the same site 
SiS7018 audio device. 

that one installed ok, but did not work, still no speaker icon in my system tray. hope some one can help I am really desperate here 

I am not sure what other information you will need from me, 
but here is some about my motherboard
Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Celeron, 2500 MHz (25 x 100) 
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-8SIML (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 
Motherboard Chipset SiS 645DX 
System Memory 256 MB (DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (06/23/03) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE (Leadtek WinFast A170 SE) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440SE 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device 

if there is any other info i can provide to enable anybody to help me, i will check in regulaly 

many thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/b setup disk,the driver should be on it


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

I did not get a set up disc with this computer, i am, using my old version on xp, i got with my previous computer (now no longer working) just need to know where to go to get this driver for the speakers.

thought speakers were just plug and play to be honest


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you formatted and reinstalled you need to run the m/b setup,you will be able to d/l everything from the gigabyte site
this is the link for your driver 7012
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Download...erBoard/FileList/Driver/driver_audio_sis_7012
this is the link to your m/b at gigabyte
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Motherboard/Support/Driver/Driver_GA-8STML.htm#


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

sorry you are talking to someone who does not know what the abbreviations are what is m/b set up and d/l please


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

m/b=motherboard
everymotherboard comes with a cd disk that contains the drivers that enable the motherboard [m/b]to operate
when you reformat,all these drivers are wiped from the hard drive[h/d] and have to be reinstalled
because these cd disk can become lost or damaged,all manufacturers have them available to be downloaded [d/l]from their web site
plus they will have updated drivers available if and when you require them
i have put the abbreviations in brackets,you will soon be able to understand them
whenever you format always gather your drivers together before you start,it makes things a little easier


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*thanks..but problem*

I have just tried it, and when installing it tells me install failed
eeek !
have I forgotten something else.
i download the sis driver, do i need to download anything else


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*drivers*

do i need the chipset driver too? which is on your second link, what are the others on there?
sorry to be a complete plank


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will need these and if you do not have your manual d/l that as well and print it off
you will find the install instructions at the back of it
check that the sound is enabled in the bios
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Download...rBoard/FileList/Driver/driver_ide_sis_961-964
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Download...List/Driver/driver_chipset_sis_agp_661fx_651c


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*just doing that now*

thanks 
do I have to do them in any particular order

also I think i know but could you remind me how i would check in bios for the sound


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the sound the wording depends on the brands of the bios,in an ami bios it is under onboard devices configuration on my m/b
but on the ecs m/b with the ami bios it is under features setup,d/l your manual or go through the bios to find it


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*failing*

sorry to be a pain.

I have installed from those two links you sent me, tried again to install the sound driver.
still it is failing, the progress bar gets aout a tenth of the way then i get the message with a nice big red X and this number in the box -536870397
click ok adnit tells me it has failed to install audio driver etc

am i doing something wrong. i am a sort of between techie, if you know what i mean, I can sort out most things but when it comes to things like this, i am a novice. 
so a step by step thingy would be great (if i am doing something wrong)

could it just be dodgy download of the audio driver ................


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*bios*

BIOS Type AMI (06/23/03) 

if this helps this is listed as my bios type


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try resetting the cmos and then try the install again
power off the computer and unplug it from the main supply
then move the jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3 for a minute,and then put it back on pins 1 and 2
it is the jumper alongside of the cmos battery


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*plank again*

sorry i really don't know anyhting about the inside of the computer. don't know what a jumper is !! and would not feel comfortable removing things eek !!
any other way ???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no d/l the manual so you have a picture to guide you


----------



## dollshousegirl (Nov 29, 2005)

*thanks Dai*

thanks for your help, I will try again tommorow. I would love you to still be around and help me some more tommorow too.
I will log on around 5ish 6ish UK time
cheers for now, and thanks for your understanding


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i am usually on at that time


----------

